# Dual boiler naked / bottomless portafilter , where to purchase?



## Luverdark (Jan 18, 2021)

So the sage website has naked portafilters in stock for £70 and I've found one on AliExpress for £42 Inc shipping.

Are these my only options? has anyone seen a different one online or cheaper?

I know you can modify gaggia ones, but I don't like the idea of them not fitting straight with the machine


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The sage one is solid stainless so costs more.


----------



## Luverdark (Jan 18, 2021)

ajohn said:


> The sage one is solid stainless so costs more.


 Aliexpress 58mm portafilter

This one appears to be stainless steel too, no?


----------

